# COMMENT CONNECTER UNE CANON SELPHY CP720



## kerisper (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis une petite nouvelle ayant besoin d'aide pour un point: je voudrais connecter ma Canon Selphy 720 sur mon léopard, mais même avec le pilote (téléchargé sur le site Canon), ça marche pas! On dirait que c'est l'imprimante qui voit pas mon mac???
merci de votre aide...


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2010)

Imprimante allumée, et connectée au Mac, tu es allée dans

Préférences systèmes -> Imprimantes et Fax -> Bouton +

pour ajouter ton imprimante ?


----------



## kerisper (17 Août 2010)

Oui, j'ai fait ça, j'ai même installé le "CD pour MAC" fourni avec l'imprimante... J'ai l'impression que c'est tout simplement pas possible, encore une marque qui ne pense pas aux MAC users!


----------



## boninmi (17 Août 2010)

kerisper a dit:


> Oui, j'ai fait ça, j'ai même installé le "CD pour MAC" fourni avec l'imprimante... J'ai l'impression que c'est tout simplement pas possible, encore une marque qui ne pense pas aux MAC users!


CD pour Mac, mais pour quel système ? Quel pilote as-tu essayé d'installer ? Pas de pilote Mac OS X pour cette imprimante sur le site Canon France. Sur Canon US, il y a un pilote pour 10.2, mais pas après, donc pas pour Léopard.

Sur le site japonais, où on trouve parfois des choses introuvables ailleurs, la dernière mise à jour pour la 720 date de 2007, ça ne marchera surement pas non plus.


----------



## kerisper (19 Août 2010)

oui, effectivement le CD fourni c'est pour 10.4, et le pilote téléchargé sur Canon France c'est pour version jusqu'à 10.4... Donc je dois abandonner??


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2010)

En 10.6 Snow Leopard, la Selphy 720 est gérée via Gutenprint 5.2.3.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669#canon

Tu peux installer la version 5.2.6 de Gurenprint qui annonce bien le support de cette imprimante.


----------



## boninmi (19 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu peux installer la version 5.2.6 de Gurenprint qui annonce bien le support de cette imprimante.


Y compris pour Leopard 10.5 (en fait 10.3 et les suivants, lien indiqué), même si cette page Apple n'est apparemment pas à jour sur ce point.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2010)

Ce n'est pas que cela n'est pas à jour mais que la version de Gutenprint alors inclue (5.1.3) ne gérait pas la Selphy CP 720.

Quand je dis d'installer Gutenprint 5.2.6, c'est sous-entendu sur Mac OS X 10.5.

En d'autre termes, et pour que cela soit bien clair à kerisper, je recommande de mettre à jour Gutenprint.


----------



## kerisper (20 Août 2010)

D'abord les gars, un grand merci de prendre le temps de me répondre et en plus avec les liens directs, c'est vraiment royal. 
Alors j'ai téléchargé Gutenprint 10.2.6 comme indiqué, j'ai redémarré, j'ai branché ma Selphy, je l'ai allumée, j'ai ouvert IPhoto, j'ai fait imprimer en choisissant CP 720 dans les imprimantes (et effectivement le gestionnaire était à jour), j'ai lancé et... même chose qu'avant : ma Selphy s'amorce (la feuille fait un premier passage "à blanc" comme pour une impression à partir d'une carte CF), mais après elle s'arrête. Exactement comme avant!! Grrrr. Dans la fenêtre de l'imprimante, c'est bien indiqué "impression en cours" et après un moment, la tâche disparaît comme si l'impression avait bien eu lieu. Et j'ai essayé à partir d'Aperçu aussi, ça fait pareil..
NO COMPRENDO SENOR!!
Question subsidiaire : les pilotes comme ça, ils se rangent tout seuls ou il faut les ranger? SI oui/non, où ça donc qu'ils se cachent? (question de néophyte je sais bien :rose.
.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2010)

Si j'en crois le paquet de Gutenprint, ça va se poser dans /usr, un répertoire invisible du système.

Sinon, d'habitude on a les drivers dans /Bibliothèque/Printers et dans ~/Bibliothèque/Printers

Question : avant de relancer une impression, as-tu réinitialisé le système d'impression ?

Préférences Système>Imprimante et fax : clique droit sur l'icône de l'imprimante dans la colonne de gauche.


----------



## kerisper (21 Août 2010)

Yeaaaaahhhh, ça marche!!!!!!!!!! Moonwalker mon sauveur!!!!!! Alors j'ai réinitialisé comme tu m'as dit (j'ai appris une nouvelle manip d'ailleurs!) (sauf que j'ai pas de clic droit sur ma souris mac moi??!, j'ai fait ctrl clic) et il m'a mis comme gestionnaire direct "Canon Selphy CP Generic" - je me suis dit: je l'ai jamais vu celui là, ça doit donc être celui par défaut. J'ai pas remis Gutenprint 5.2.6, j'ai laissé et HOOOOPPPP! Mon impression a glissé comme du velours ! 
YYYEEESSS , je suis trop contente et vraiment un grand merci, pasque j'imagine que mes histoires de Canon Slphy, c'est vraiment pas passionnant, donc c'est vraiment sympa de ta part de m'avoir aidée jusqu'au bout. Je t'envoie un Kouign Amann virtuel pour te remercier...
VIVE LE FORUM MAC GENERATION!!


----------

